# Cedar key



## 1jimbo (Nov 2, 2007)

Heading to Cedar Key 1st week in May. Any suggestions?


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

go slow and watch for oyster bars. it's a great place to fish as well as knock the foot off of a boat. try to get out to seahorse reef. it should be holding trout, kings, spanish, and sharks


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

*Cedar Key in April*

I am going down first week in April allready rented a house,, in years past we went every summer, we owned a house there. I will post how my trip was when we get back. And yes it is one of the best places in world to donate your lower unit to the gulf of mexico. [email protected].:thumbup:


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Going the end of feb. Will try to remeber to give a report. Never been. Anywhere that is a must eat?


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Try the blackened grouper sandwich from the rusty rim. Also, Annies Other Place is good. Both restataunts are on dock street. Coconuts has local oysters and clams.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't remember the name of it but there is a really good bar on the main drag in the town. I stayed there a week and all the restaurants were good. These guys are right, it is very shallow. I canoed around the islands and at low tide I could touch the bottom in some areas. UF has a marine station on Seahorse Island. Take your mosquito repellent because the bugs will carry you away on the islands.


----------

